# Scabby clumps in Petey's fur..



## RockMyAllStars (Dec 6, 2006)

Petey is about 16 weeks old, and he's been de-wormed, vaccinated, and treated for fleas/ear mites. 
He has long hair, and about 3 weeks ago I had him groomed.

The problem is that about a week or so ago, I felt a small bump in his fur. Fearing ticks, I parted his fur down to the skin and found a clump of hair held together by some kind of pink/orange-ish colored scab...I started to pull it out to examine it more closely to make sure it wasn't an insect, and the whole clump of fur came out. I'm pretty sure it was dried blood that was stuck in his fur, but the question is - where did it come from? I couldn't find any fleas on him, and I found a new clump just like this one the other day. This one is in the same area, around the neck. I can't find any fleas on him, so I don't think he's being bitten, either.

I haven't been brushing him like I should, could this possibly be from hair clumping? 

I called the animal clinic and talked to a technician, but she wasn't very helpful.

Thanks!
Sarah


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

It could be any number of skin disorders, Sarah. Here's a list:

http://www.nzymes.com/Articles/cat_skin ... SDISORDERS

I suppose the first suspect would be ringworm. And if that's what it turns out to be, I think it's troubling that it showed up not too long after a visit to the groomer. I don't know much about sanitation procedures at groomers or the chances of picking up a mildly-contagious skin disease there. Maybe someone else can fill us in on whether that's what might have happened.

Please keep us posted on what you find out at the vet.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Don't panic just yet...
It could be something simple as a small scab that came loose with the bit of hair attached. 

When my kitties wrestle or fuss, they sometimes get scabs that come out with bits of hair attached. If he is an only cat, he could be scratching his itches a bit vigorously and scratching his skin enough to cause a scab.

I do not think it is from hair "clumping" because your description of the pink/orangish thing certainly sounds like a scab to me. It is normal for the hair within the scab to come out, too. Clumping hair causes mats, not scabs.
Heidi


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Heidi n Q said:


> Don't panic just yet...


That's good advice. I wish I would have said that. :lol:


----------



## RockMyAllStars (Dec 6, 2006)

I almost panicked! I didn't think about ringworm..yikes.

Thanks for the link!


----------

